# Tony Khan Dodges Hard-Hitting Questions on Busted Open Radio



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bully Ray didn't hold back when addressing the glaring flaws of AEW, and Tony Khan did what he does best in deflecting from each and every one of them.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410327242052308992
*The main point of contention was the poor enforcement of the rules/incompetent referees in tag team matches.

Edit: The AEW illuminati probably pressured Bully and Busted Open Radio to delete the tweets, so good thing I took these screenshots.














*


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

What a piece of shit this guy is

At least Vince in the past would acknowledge and apologize for the mistakes made in his product and tell fans they can expect better but this motherfucker refuses to address any of it

Fuck Tony Khan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

anonymous9437 said:


> What a piece of shit this guy is
> 
> At least Vince in the past would acknowledge and apologize for the mistakes made in his product and tell fans they can expect better but this motherfucker refuses to address any of it
> 
> Fuck Tony Khan


*Vince used to go on livewire back in the day and apologize on camera publicly in front of everyone after something embarrassing happened on RAW. Tony Khan just acts like everything is perfect.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Do we bitch and moan about everything these days?

This is so embarrassing. The product needs a lot of work and we are here complaining about a businessman being a businessman. Your link is not working anyhow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do we bitch and moan about everything these days?
> 
> This is so embarrassing. The product needs a lot of work and we are here complaining about a businessman being a businessman. Your link is not working anyhow.


*Triple H doesn't even dodge much tougher questions than this, his ego is massive, and WWE is far more successful. Keep your excuses.*


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey, @Firefromthegods/MODS, how is this not baiting? I've gotten a week before and I was much more subtle then this. It's in the damn thread title itself.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like AEW's tag matches. Tony should've just said that they are like they are intentionally


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m not surprised. Tony Khan can’t handle any kind of criticism. Which is why both of his soccer and football team absolutely suck.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince used to go on livewire back in the day and apologize on camera publicly in front of everyone after something embarrassing happened on RAW. Tony Khan just acts like everything is perfect.*


I believe Vince only appeared live on LW once. It was to apologize for the Brian Pillman gun incident. Talk about romanticizing the past to fit you narrative against AEW. Not the first time I've pointed this out to you, either.

It would've been nice if you included the clip or at least a timestamp to where TK avoids the question. Did you even listen to it?

edit: maybe twice if this is where he slammed Sean O'Shay and the DOJ but I forget what program that was.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> I’m not surprised. Tony Khan can’t handle any kind of criticism. Which is why both of his soccer and football team absolutely suck.


I know you’re desperate to say anything negative about AEW, but what exactly do those two things have in common?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I know you’re desperate to say anything negative about AEW, but what exactly do those two things have in common?


Not desperate. It’s pretty easy to be negative when it comes to AEW. And to answer your question, a businessman not open to critics is bound to fail. AEW’s ratings are awful. The Jags finished last. Fuhlam can’t qualify for the premiere league. Everything he touches absolutely suck.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Triple H doesn't even dodge much tougher questions than this, his ego is massive, and WWE is far more successful. Keep your excuses.*


He is a successful businessman. You do not become a successful businessman by being honest. 

And the fact that you believe Vince to be an honest and open man, LMAO.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It would help to the audio or something and not just 2 tweets.

I'm not saying you're lying but i need more than 1 or 2 tweets to know what happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> He is a successful businessman. You do not become a successful businessman by being honest.
> 
> And the fact that you believe Vince to be an honest and open man, LMAO.


*Just like Tony Khan, you completely avoided the argument. Triple H regularly does conference calls before NXT Takeovers where he has to answer much tougher questions than this, and he always does. You may not like the answer, but he answers them. 

As for Vince, he gave Cornette a whole segment during the Attitude Era to talk about how shitty he thought the product was. Cornette recently said those were all shoots. And as I stated, Vince himself went on livewire to address the criticisms of the people on the internet after watching RAW that week. 

Neither Vince nor Triple H outright dodge criticisms in interviews and say the topic is not important enough to be discussed, so I'm not sure why you're desperately attempting to compare Tony Khan to them in this situation.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just like Tony Khan, you completely avoided the argument. Triple H regularly does conference calls where he has to answer much tougher questions than this, and he always does. You may not like the answer, but he answers them.
> 
> As for Vince, he gave Cornette a whole segment during the Attitude Era to talk about how shitty he thought the product was. Cornette recently said those were all shoots. And as I stated, Vince himself went on livewire to address the criticisms of the people on the internet after RAW.
> 
> Neither Vince nor Triple H outright dodge criticisms in interviews and say the topic is not important enough to be discussed, so I'm not sure why you're desperately attempting to compare Tony Khan to them in this situation.*


yes except the only person comparing Triple H/Vince McMahon and Tony Khan is you.

They have different ways of doing business. Both have their positives and negatives.

I love shitting on the product as much as the next person, but you are really gripping at straws here my friend.

It must be a slow news day.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks like AEW doesn't have any more commentator spots to offer Bully Ray.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> yes except the only person comparing Triple H/Vince McMahon and Tony Khan is you.
> 
> They have different ways of doing business. Both have their positives and negatives.


*That's not the point. You claimed ALL businessmen do this. I pointed out that Triple H is more successful in the wrestling industry than Tony Khan, yet answers every criticism. You then deflected again by laughing at the idea of Vince being an honest businessman. You're desperately reaching for a strawman argument instead of discussing the issue at hand. If you don't think it's newsworthy, don't post in the thread. It's that simple. If no one cares, it'll drop off the front page on its own. That's clearly not the case here.*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just like Tony Khan, you completely avoided the argument. Triple H regularly does conference calls before NXT Takeovers where he has to answer much tougher questions than this, and he always does. You may not like the answer, but he answers them.
> 
> As for Vince, he gave Cornette a whole segment during the Attitude Era to talk about how shitty he thought the product was. Cornette recently said those were all shoots. And as I stated, Vince himself went on livewire to address the criticisms of the people on the internet after watching RAW that week.
> 
> Neither Vince nor Triple H outright dodge criticisms in interviews and say the topic is not important enough to be discussed, so I'm not sure why you're desperately attempting to compare Tony Khan to them in this situation.*


Vince and HHH have shareholders to worry about. You’re damn right they’re going to have to answer to criticism.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Saying that HHH never dodges questions is so wrong, juste listen to his conference call after an NXT PPV.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Saying that HHH never dodges questions is so wrong, juste listen to his conference call after an NXT PPV.


Every time I read a transcript of HHH's conference calls I roll my eyes at the corporate non-speak.

Not to mention that WWE picks and chooses who is on those conference calls. They aren't giving people an open forum to ask actual tough questions. The hardest question I have heard HHH have to answer was where is Velveteen Dream and he dodged that like a truck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Vince and HHH have shareholders to worry about. You’re damn right they’re going to have to answer to criticism.


*WWE wasn't publicly traded until '99. Livewire came out years before that.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TK doesn´t want to talk about what´s wrong with AEW.










Seriously, if he doesn´t want to answer questions, then he shouldn´t go on a podcast or radioshow, but rather do his own conference call he can spin the way he wants it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What Tony did isn't necessarily wrong or out the ordinary in business and entertainment. The issue is Tony created this image he can't realistically keep up, because he has to run a business. If Tony Khan doesn't come in presenting himself as the guy who cares about fans and won't insult their intelligence. 

If he doesn't present himself as the guy who wants to unite with wrestling media and unite different promotions. If he doesn't create this idea he's going to be the antithesis of Vince, then a lot of these things he does could be just treated as promoter promoting. 


The only ones who don't see or acknowledge this conflict between his self created image and actions are those who absolutely refuse because "AEW good" or "so Vince does it too" .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What Tony did isn't necessarily wrong or out the ordinary in business and entertainment. The issue is Tony created this image he can't realistically keep up, because he has to run a business. If Tony Khan doesn't come in presenting himself as the guy who cares about fans and won't insult their intelligence.
> 
> If he doesn't present himself as the guy who wants to unite with wrestling media and unite different promotions. If he doesn't create this idea he's going to be the antithesis of Vince, then a lot of these things he does could be just treated as promoter promoting.
> 
> ...


*Exactly. You nailed it. He presents himself as this Jesus Christ savior of wrestling when it's beneficial for headlines, but acts like a complete asshole when people want to discuss the logistics of wrestling and how he fails to properly execute them.*




yeahright2 said:


> TK doesn´t want to talk about what´s wrong with AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*He used them solely to promote AEW going on the road and didn't even try to hide it.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tony Khan should just continue what he’s doing, and that’s all I gotta say about that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Tony Khan should just continue what he’s doing, and that’s all I gotta say about that


Down vote


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Down vote


Yep. We need a dislike button


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. We need a dislike button


I'd want it just for hilariousness


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. We need a dislike button


*With the way this forum is set up and how the like button changed visually, I'm pretty sure they have a switch for different post reactions (❤, 😂, 😭, etc.) that they don't activate because they know it will cause chaos.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Tony Khan should just continue what he’s doing, and that’s all I gotta say about that


Sure. Keep going until they lose 90% of their audience! 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Sure. Keep going until they lose 90% of their audience! 😂


I guarantee you that they won’t “lose 90% of their overall audience” 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I guarantee you that they won’t “lose 90% of their overall audience” 😂


Well, they already lost 50% of it. So they’re on the right path.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Well, they already lost 50% of it. So they’re on the right path.


I also guarantee you that they didn’t actually “lose 50% of their audience” since they’ll easily recover many of those fans back soon; so again, your 1st post about them “inevitably losing 90% of their audience” is extremely questionable (but yet unrealistic).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I also guarantee you that they didn’t actually “lose 50% of their audience” since they’ll easily recover many of those fans back soon; so again, your 1st post about them “inevitably losing 90% of their audience” is extremely questionable (but yet unrealistic).


We’ll see about that. Maybe Warner simply won’t renew them and that will be the end of it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> We’ll see about that. Maybe Warner simply won’t renew them and that will be the end of it.


This would be what you want!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> This would be what you want!


At this point, I honestly wouldn’t care. The product is so bad.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

The problem with Tony is two fold. He has the charisma of a black hole, and the other is that he is basically one of the biggest laughingstocks in the sports world. The Jags are one of, if not the worst NFL teams in the League since he took over operations (both business and records wise), and Fullham got relegated due to his constant mismanagement. And contrary to popular opinion, he is very much incapable of taking any sort of real criticism if his other ventures are anything to go by.

When Shadid Khan pretty much all but confirmed that Tony's sister will be running all of the actual businesses when he passes on, that speaks volumes of what Shadid thinks of Tony.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> At this point, I honestly wouldn’t care. The product is so bad.


In your opinion! You are saying it as a fact.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> In your opinion! You are saying it as a fact.


 Sure. In my opinion. But many here agree with me.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Sure. In my opinion. But many here agree with me.


And many here don´t agree with you too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“I don’t have time for that” Hahahaha my mans Tony great response


----------



## Basvicii (Oct 13, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> He is a successful businessman. You do not become a successful businessman by being honest.
> 
> And the fact that you believe Vince to be an honest and open man, LMAO.


Not sure how you can call him a successful business man when daddy literally bought him a football and soccer team and bankrolled a wrestling promotion


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> And many here don´t agree with you too.


Looking at their sad ratings. I’d say many many many agree with me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> “I don’t have time for that” Hahahaha my mans Tony great response


Yep, the guy is too busy providing an entertaining product for genuine wrestling fans


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, the guy is too busy providing an entertaining product for genuine wrestling fans


😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> 😂😂😂


Yep, I know that it’s pretty funny to see how true my previous post really is


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Looking at their sad ratings. I’d say many many many agree with me.


They've actually gone up last 2 weeks even in that shitty timeslot. They will be back up to the normal average soon enough.

With touring beginning,rampage coming soon, DARK and Elevation being shaken up and more new talents coming ,I can see aew getting back to that near million mark and possibly going over. They are the only weekly wrestling show i can watch all the way through.

Thank God for TK.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, I know that it’s pretty funny to see how true my previous post really is


Would be true if someone was watching. Their ratings are embarrassing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Would be true if someone was watching. Their ratings are embarrassing.


I see a total of *at least* over a million eyeballs watching the shows (in spite of the terrible time slot for most of this past month), so there's definitely someone who's watching


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Reil said:


> The problem with Tony is two fold. He has the charisma of a black hole, and the other is that he is basically one of the biggest laughingstocks in the sports world. The Jags are one of, if not the worst NFL teams in the League since he took over operations (both business and records wise), and Fullham got relegated due to his constant mismanagement. And contrary to popular opinion, he is very much incapable of taking any sort of real criticism if his other ventures are anything to go by.
> 
> When Shadid Khan pretty much all but confirmed that Tony's sister will be running all of the actual businesses when he passes on, that speaks volumes of what Shadid thinks of Tony.


*Unfortunately, he just got a top 2 quarterback (from the draft) in Trevor Lawrence and signed Tim Tebow as a TE for undeserved press, so the Jaguars will be relevant by default.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

While I wholly enjoy AEW, and it is cool that Tony is a huge wrestling fan and all, I don't really like him all that much. I don't really think this whole interview is that big a deal to be honest, but he does have a kinda arrogance view of himself and thinks everything he's doing with AEW is right when it isn't, and the refs being buffoons is one of those things.

Honestly, I don't find most billionaire rich dudes all that likeable. Seems like all of them are really douchey in some sort of way or kinda come across that way. Tony seems somewhat more reachable than most of them, and at least seems nice from what I can see, but yeah still arrogant.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

anonymous9437 said:


> What a piece of shit this guy is
> 
> At least Vince in the past would acknowledge and apologize for the mistakes made in his product and tell fans they can expect better but this motherfucker refuses to address any of it
> 
> Fuck Tony Khan


So many are tricked by a nice smile. I mean, a spoiled rich kid with a lot of money is disrespectful? Who would have thought?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Do I need to close this or have the trouble makers decided not to be fuckwits in this thread and be more like middy and rap?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince used to go on livewire back in the day and apologize on camera publicly in front of everyone after something embarrassing happened on RAW. Tony Khan just acts like everything is perfect.*


I used to watch the fuck out of live wire and he went on live wire talking about the Brian pillman gun incident. But nice try though. We know you hate aew, but let's not try to lie for some kind of agenda.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They've actually gone up last 2 weeks even in that shitty timeslot. They will be back up to the normal average soon enough.
> 
> With touring beginning,rampage coming soon, DARK and Elevation being shaken up and more new talents coming ,I can see aew getting back to that near million mark and possibly going over. They are the only weekly wrestling show i can watch all the way through.
> 
> Thank God for TK.


I agree. They can say whatever negative bullshit they want, but Ive found aew entertaining as fuck. Way more so than what wwe puts out. Watch me get flamed though lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Bully couldn't handle the fact Mark Henry was signed and he wasn't.

Should be a fun watch.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Basvicii said:


> Not sure how you can call him a successful business man when daddy literally bought him a football and soccer team and bankrolled a wrestling promotion


as far as I am concerned, he is still money mark Tony. But when his investments and businesses have brought in money and profit, he is doing good business.

By the way, using daddy is a bit, well, suspicious especially for its current definition 😂


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince used to go on livewire back in the day and apologize on camera publicly in front of everyone after something embarrassing happened on RAW. Tony Khan just acts like everything is perfect.*


Bischoff used to do AOL chat and answer every question too.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> I also guarantee you that they didn’t actually “lose 50% of their audience” since they’ll easily recover many of those fans back soon; so again, your 1st post about them “inevitably losing 90% of their audience” is extremely questionable (but yet unrealistic).


It's not unrealistic at all and no they won't win that audience back except for a couple of one offs. Like pretending they have Cena to pull a bigger rating.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> I used to watch the fuck out of live wire and he went on live wire talking about the Brian pillman gun incident. But nice try though. We know you hate aew, but let's not try to lie for some kind of agenda.


*I'm glad you tried it:





Oh look, it's Vince talking about everything except the Pillman gun incident. What a surprise!*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

the_flock said:


> It's not unrealistic at all and no they won't win that audience back except for a couple of one offs. Like pretending they have Cena to pull a bigger rating.


Yes, “losing 90% of their ENTIRE audience” is extremely unrealistic due to the fact that they have a lot of good will from many wrestling fans due to their entertaining product, and they’re definitely capable of recovering fans that they somehow “lost.” In fact, they’re already doing so, and they’ll no doubt eventually grow out their audience once they get back on the road starting next week. 

I shouldn’t even have to repeat and explain something I already pointed out several hours ago.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Do I need to close this or have the trouble makers decided not to be fuckwits in this thread and be more like middy and rap?


No need. I've now got this thread on lockdown in case them troublemakers wanna dance.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TheDraw said:


> No need. I've now got this thread on lockdown in case them troublemakers wanna dance.


Please don't. Its a decent topic despite the way @The Legit DMD presented it in the op. And it can generate a good discussion without the usual suspects ruining it for the rest us


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Listened to it - TK was there to promote his show and was having none of it 

if Bully wants to hit the hard-hitting questions, he can join the media scrum after PPVs and big Dynamites like everybody else - that is the place for it

this ain't 60 minutes


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

The dirtsheets and the internet have been very protective of AEW since day one. So Tony probably isn't used to having to answer tough questions. He'll get used to it though once the honeymoon phase is over. AEW gets a lot of passes for a lot of stuff, but it won't be like that forever. People just tend to not look for negatives in an exciting new product.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fragile Ego Wrestling at it again. These assholes serious have a fucking problem with expecting everyone to think they cannot do anything wrong. Why can't they just accept criticism, take it on board and use it to push forward instead of acting like a spoilt little girl?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Vince used to go on livewire back in the day and apologize on camera publicly in front of everyone after something embarrassing happened on RAW. Tony Khan just acts like everything is perfect.*


Whilst Vince is notorious for not listening to the fans I have to agree if things are done poorly you have to own up put your hands up be a man and say yeah i fucked up. Vince coming from a family of bookers and promoters and actually having had to work for something on his life has better people skills than Bury my head in the sand Tony Khan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems like anything Khan does is thread worthy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> The dirtsheets and the internet have been very protective of AEW since day one. So Tony probably isn't used to having to answer tough questions. He'll get used to it though once the honeymoon phase is over. AEW gets a lot of passes for a lot of stuff, but it won't be like that forever. People just tend to not look for negatives in an exciting new product.


mate - did you even see the media scrum after _that_ Hardy headbump?

TK is used to sports media - wrestling media is nothing in comparison


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I would have to listen to the audio of it first before giving an actual full opinion. Otherwise right now it's just "He said, she said". The tone of voice and the choice of words have an impact in conversations and I know that Bully Ray can have an aggressive tone sometimes when he has something on his mind.

Tony Khan probably went there to only promote AEW and every time that I have listened to Busted Open with guests on the show it's mostly easy going, except for when Bully Ray wants to take control of conversations and be a little aggressive, which can make anyone be defensive and avoid answering directly when they feel attacked. Like I said, I need to hear the audio of it first to know exactly how the situation played out.

I try to not rush to assumptions on everything and think about both sides of the situation.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate - did you even see the media scrum after _that_ Hardy headbump?
> 
> TK is used to sports media - wrestling media is nothing in comparison


That's a good point. That wasn't a creative decision though, maybe he has trouble answering questions about his creative. That was more of an accident.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Please don't. Its a decent topic despite the way @The Legit DMD presented it in the op.


*What was misrepresented?*



Southerner said:


> I would have to listen to the audio of it first before giving an actual full opinion. Otherwise right now it's just "He said, she said". The tone of voice and the choice of words have an impact in conversations and I know that Bully Ray can have an aggressive tone sometimes when he has something on his mind.
> 
> Tony Khan probably went there to only promote AEW and every time that I have listened to Busted Open with guests on the show it's mostly easy going, except for when Bully Ray wants to take control of conversations and be a little aggressive, which can make anyone be defensive and avoid answering directly when they feel attacked. Like I said, I need to hear the audio of it first to know exactly how the situation played out.
> 
> I try to not rush to assumptions on everything and think about both sides of the situation.


*They deleted the tweets and scrubbed the audio. It's not "he said she said" because literally everyone who heard it is saying the same thing, and that's evident in the comments section.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What was misrepresented?
> 
> 
> They deleted the tweets and scrubbed the audio. It's not "he said she said" because literally everyone who heard it is saying the same thing, and that's evident in the comments section.*


Not misrepresented. I meant more your spin on things rustling jimmies


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not misrepresented. I meant more your spin on things rustling jimmies


*What was spun? Bully Ray said it himself, along with being disrespected, which I didn't even mention.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What was spun? Bully Ray said it himself, along with being disrespected, which I didn't even mention.*


Yes I'm aware. You know how folk are. And this thread has been annoying to read cause some folk aren't discussing just getting hostile cause people are offended by opinions


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yes I'm aware. You know how folk are. And this thread has been annoying to read cause some folk aren't discussing just getting hostile cause people are offended by opinions


*They get mad at everything I say and I'm not going to baby a bunch of grown men that don't know how to debate properly.*


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Not surprised he can't take any criticism. He's a lot like trump in that everything he puts his name on slowly dies despite daddy pumping more money into it. The tag team devision is a joke. When's the last time Santana and Ortiz or FTR had an actual tag match? No one follows any match rules anymore. Just one of the many reasons why this company will never grow past what it is today.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They get mad at everything I say and I'm not going to baby a bunch of grown men that don't know how to debate properly.*


Didn't ask you to.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I don’t even know what TK did to Bully Ray, but I’m already on TK’s side. Fuck the old school.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So on topic can we get a poll going on how many think he should've answered the question and how many think he shouldn't. 

Because despite Bully as a career tag guy having his traditional idea on what tag rules need to be followed, Tony had a perfect chance to say what's his philosophy behind being so relaxed on enforcing tag rules and count outs. He had a chance right there to argue the merits of his method and didn't take it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So on topic can we get a poll going on how many think he should've answered the question and how many think he shouldn't.
> 
> Because despite Bully as a career tag guy having his traditional idea on what tag rules need to be followed, Tony had a perfect chance to say what's his philosophy behind being so relaxed on enforcing tag rules and count outs. He had a chance right there to argue the merits of his method and didn't take it.


*Done*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It should be clear to everyone at this point that the Buckaroos are the root of the problem. Their influence on the matches and presentation of the product make it all an unfunny joke.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So on topic can we get a poll going on how many think he should've answered the question and how many think he shouldn't.
> 
> Because despite Bully as a career tag guy having his traditional idea on what tag rules need to be followed, Tony had a perfect chance to say what's his philosophy behind being so relaxed on enforcing tag rules and count outs. He had a chance right there to argue the merits of his method and didn't take it.


Jericho ripped them to shreds for it in the beginning. JR has also done the same. 

Whenever anyone calls them out on stuff, they get called haters. I remember JR was told by The Bucks to praise the company instead of voicing his opinions in public.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I like AEW's tag matches. Tony should've just said that they are like they are intentionally


He probably should. It's not like The Dudleys ECW matches were about subtly getting heat, cheating behind the refs back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

King Kong Brody said:


> He probably should. It's not like The Dudleys ECW matches were about subtly getting heat, *cheating behind the refs back*


*You just made our point for us. No one on this forum would be complaining if the cheating was done behind the referees back, but it's done RIGHT IN HIS FACE! THAT'S the problem. It makes the referee look incompetent and it takes everyone watching out of the moment because we know that no one's in danger of being DQ'd because Tony Khan said so.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Jericho ripped them to shreds for it in the beginning. JR has also done the same.
> 
> Whenever anyone calls them out on stuff, they get called haters. I remember JR was told by The Bucks to praise the company instead of voicing his opinions in public.


I know, but this was the perfect time to sit and make his case. He's sitting with a long term vet and tag guy, who's also open enough to how the new generation operates. Could've been a fun discussion and he just missed it. Could've even woven promoting the show and it's action into his answer.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is fair to say that Tony should have answered the question. I am not really bothered that he didn't though.

TK and The Young Bucks could save themselves a lot of head ache if they just stated that they have their own set of rules and they aren't going to use the old school way. They should also have a talent meeting with the wrestlers, refs and announcers, so that everyone is made aware of what rules are concrete. Then have their twitter account post the official rules online.

These are the rules I would use
*Non-title matches:*
20 count for ring outs
20 count after tags are made to leave the ring
30 minute time limit
All weapons are DQs except for tables that were set up prior to the start of the match (ring bell area/announcers table)


*Championship matches:*
No count outs
20 count after tags are made to leave the ring
No time limit, except TV time remaining
All weapons are DQs except for tables that were set up prior to the start of the match (ring bell area/announcers table)


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I don’t even know what TK did to Bully Ray, but I’m already on TK’s side. Fuck the old school.


That's partially the reason wrestling today doesn't draw anymore. Why should tag matches make sense? Every match should look like a video game!! Hard pass...


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I know, but this was the perfect time to sit and make his case. He's sitting with a long term vet and tag guy, who's also open enough to how the new generation operates. Could've been a fun discussion and he just missed it. Could've even woven promoting the show and it's action into his answer.


I'm interested you hear your take, man. If you were TK, how would you have addressed it? Meaning, what kind of rules would they adhere to?

Despite mostly hating modern wrestling, I'm open to the idea of a new match format provided the rules are consistently followed. For example, Texas Tornado Tag matches made famous in the Von Erich territory: it was a novel idea, but rules were established and enforced consistently. If the Bucks want their clusterfucks so much, make it a Tornado Tag division or something. 

Thoughts?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do we bitch and moan about everything these days?
> 
> This is so embarrassing. The product needs a lot of work and we are here complaining about a businessman being a businessman. Your link is not working anyhow.



im worried about how we need to improve the product and feels like most people are more focused on every last stupid shit that every last person forgets about 3 days later because in reality it dont matters. this person said this that person said that this person did this that person did this move wrong. crying like bitches and then the same babies forget about it and are onto the next thing that in reality no one cares about. omg well this company is trash because someone said something i dont like, omg that wrestler should be fired because they did a move wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> I'm interested you hear your take, man. If you were TK, how would you have addressed it? Meaning, what kind of rules would they adhere to?
> 
> Despite mostly hating modern wrestling, I'm open to the idea of a new match format provided the rules are consistently followed. For example, Texas Tornado Tag matches made famous in the Von Erich territory: it was a novel idea, but rules were established and enforced consistently. If the Bucks want their clusterfucks so much, make it a Tornado Tag division or something.
> 
> Thoughts?


Me personally idk what he wants, but I think above @Prized Fighter gave a pretty get set of rules. Give it some explanation like

"hey with AEW I wanted to provide fans with the most action packed wrestling be it Dynamite on TNT, Dark and Dark Elevation on YouTube, or on PPV. With that desire for more action, I decided that we should be more relaxed on the rules than what fans may typically be used to. You see it in the NFL with rule changes that encourages more scoring. Or hey back in ECW the rules you guys embraced that allowed more action. That's what we're aiming for in AEW, maybe not complete anarchy anything goes, but not such a stringent ruleset where cool things can't happen outside because it might take longer than 10-20 seconds."


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> "hey with AEW I wanted to provide fans with the most action packed wrestling be it Dynamite on TNT, Dark and Dark Elevation on YouTube, or on PPV. With that desire for more action, I decided that we should be more relaxed on the rules than what fans may typically be used to. You see it in the NFL with rule changes that encourages more scoring. Or hey back in ECW the rules you guys embraced that allowed more action. That's what we're aiming for in AEW, maybe not complete anarchy anything goes, but not such a stringent ruleset where cool things can't happen outside because it might take longer than 10-20 seconds."


Makes sense. Although, if they're going to do that, I'd like to see it as a separate division. I think it would be a good idea to create a clear division at least from a brand perspective (like the X-Division in TNA) between that and traditional tag team matches & the rest of the show. Heck, if it's half as successful as the X-Division was in TNA at drawing interest from the viewing fans (not necessarily drawing), then that gives the Bucks bragging points. Although, if I'm honest, I think it will become stale quickly but at least it wouldn't affect the whole product. But that's just from someone who doesn't enjoy constant high spots, inside jokes, punching the 4th wall etc. as it ruins verisimilitude.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I wouldn't mind checking out this interview for more context. Can anyone provide a link?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm glad you tried it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anyway, that was in 1996. I'm 37 now. It was what it is.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> im worried about how we need to improve the product and feels like most people are more focused on every last stupid shit that every last person forgets about 3 days later because in reality it dont matters. this person said this that person said that this person did this that person did this move wrong. crying like bitches and then the same babies forget about it and are onto the next thing that in reality no one cares about. omg well this company is trash because someone said something i dont like, omg that wrestler should be fired because they did a move wrong.


exactly.

We are definitely focused on the wrong aspects. I think their main problem is the lack of structure and strategy. The product feels very haphazardly put together. It's literally like an experiment. TK throws anything at the wall, hoping it sticks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Not desperate. It’s pretty easy to be negative when it comes to AEW. And to answer your question, a businessman not open to critics is bound to fail. AEW’s ratings are awful. The Jags finished last. Fuhlam can’t qualify for the premiere league. Everything he touches absolutely suck.


I can't comment on his sporting ventures really except for the overall picture which is that the teams don't win very much and that the fans don't like him.

However, being a promoter on just a local level I do really listen to anyone's views on my events from everyone ranging from my champion to the merchandise girl to cameramen to staff in an attempt to get as many views and as much feedback as possible.

With that in mind I strongly agree that a businessman not open to at least hearing his critics out is bound to fail. Hell, people say Vince doesn't listen but the Attitude Era launched off of Vince knowing the WWF sucked and saying that the magazine fantasy booking of Russo was way better than anything else they were doing.



DammitChrist said:


> Tony Khan should just continue what he’s doing, and that’s all I gotta say about that


Never be comfortable. Tony should be looking for constant growth.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> However, being a promoter on just a local level I do really listen to anyone's views on my events from everyone ranging from my champion to the merchandise girl to cameramen to staff in an attempt to get as many views and as much feedback as possible.


This is really the only healthy attitude to have. Companies pay big money to gain access to consumer data, including focus group information about their products specifically. 

That said, you have to be careful not to cater to the vocal minority. Wrestling is in the state it is in now because as a whole, the industry capitulated to the whining workrate marks and sacrificed everything at the Alter of Meltzer.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> This is really the only healthy attitude to have. Companies pay big money to gain access to consumer data, including focus group information about their products specifically.
> 
> That said, you have to be careful not to cater to the vocal minority. Wrestling is in the state it is in now because as a whole, the industry capitulated to the whining workrate marks and sacrificed everything at the Alter of Meltzer.


Yeah, at least locally it's about knowing if the feedback is good or bad as well. Some people might not like the most over wrestler on the card but if the majority do you have to stick with him.

I just don't think Tony is smart enough or enough of a wrestling guy to be able to know if the feedback or advice he's getting is good/bad though which is troubling.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> That said, you have to be careful not to cater to the vocal minority. Wrestling is in the state it is in now because as a whole, the industry capitulated to the whining workrate marks and sacrificed everything at the Alter of Meltzer.


They're not the 'vocal minority' though.

There's a lot of fans out there who would like to watch good wrestling, so they should continue to be catered towards to since there's plenty of demand for it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> They're not the 'vocal minority' though.
> 
> There's a lot of fans out there who would like to watch good wrestling, so they should continue to be catered towards to since there's plenty of demand for it.


If they weren´t a vocal minority, AEW would do better than Raw or Smackdown. So yes. You are a vocal minority who would say TK´s shit was gold if it´s presented on a plate for you.

AEW shouldn´t change EVERYTHING, but they need to listen to people who are critical of certain aspects instead of sticking their heads in the sand.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> They're not the 'vocal minority' though.


They are though, and history bears that out. The two largest booms (three, if you count WCW's boom as separate from the Attitude Era) in recent memory were driven primarily by characters, mic work and charisma over pure in-ring athleticism, and the erosion of casual interest in the last 20 year is correlated with a product more tailored to the vocal workrate minority. 

I mean, wrestling always has and always will have casual fans that "outgrow" the medium. The trick is to replace lapsed fans with at least as many new ones, and that definitely has not been the case in the last ~2 decades.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> If they weren´t a vocal minority, AEW would do better than Raw or Smackdown. So yes. You are a vocal minority who would say TK´s shit was gold if it´s presented on a plate for you.
> 
> *AEW shouldn´t change EVERYTHING, but they need to listen to people who are critical of certain aspects instead of sticking their heads in the sand.*


Yep, they should continue listening to their passionate fans and the centrists who provide constructive criticism to them that isn't destructive to them 

Plus, I think it helps that the majority enjoy the product too


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, they should continue listening to their passionate fans and the centrists who provide constructive criticism to them that isn't destructive to them
> 
> Plus, I think it helps that the majority enjoy the product too


The problem with listening to their "passionate fans" is that certain fans can never admit they do anything wrong. I´ve yet to see even ONE post from you where you´re critical of anything they´ve done.. If you have ever said anything that could be remotely considered as criticism I´d like to see it.. I suppose it´s possible, I just haven´t seen it.
And that´s not helping the product grow, it´s just stagnant.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> The problem with listening to their "passionate fans" is that certain fans can never admit they do anything wrong. *I´ve yet to see even ONE post from you where you´re critical of anything they´ve done.. If you have ever said anything that could be remotely considered as criticism I´d like to see it*.. I suppose it´s possible, I just haven´t seen it.
> And that´s not helping the product grow, it´s just stagnant.


I don't do that much on here at all because it usually feels like I'm being forced to criticize (even though I don't really feel like doing that when it isn't on my terms), and they already get enough crap on this site over anything that's minor.

Plus, I prefer focusing on the positives instead of dwelling too much on the negatives anyway. It's usually how I enjoy watching AEW, WWE, and NJPW.

However, I'll make the exception here since you seem to be mostly fair atm.

I'd like to see less of Vickie Guerrero in the ring going forward, and more of the likes of Thunder Rosa, Riho, Serena Deeb, Kris Statlander, Tay Conti, and Yuka Sakazaki (when she eventually returns) on TV soon.

They're already doing that next week with 1 of those highly skilled women (Kris) at least


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> I don't do that much on here at all because it usually feels like I'm being forced to criticize (even though I don't really feel like doing that when it isn't on my terms), and they already get enough crap on this site over anything that's minor.
> 
> Plus, I prefer focusing on the positives instead of dwelling too much on the negatives anyway. It's usually how I enjoy watching AEW, WWE, and NJPW.
> 
> ...


The women´s division does need some help. Nyla isn´t the right person for that.
But you wanting less of Vickie is one of the reasons why it´s not easy to make everyone happy.. I´d like to see more of her, just not with Nyla


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> The women´s division does need some help. Nyla isn´t the right person for that.
> But you wanting less of Vickie is one of the reasons why it´s not easy to make everyone happy.. I´d like to see more of her, just not with Nyla


Oh, I just edited the part of seeing less of Vickie “in the ring” going forward. 

They probably just did that last night as a one-off to avoid jobbing out the other women on their final night at Daily’s Place for a while. 

I’m fine with seeing Vickie on TV as a mouthpiece though


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Every head of a company dodges hard questions that will compromise them or make them feel vulnerable. Every head of state does. Every person does. Whether that's outright refusing to answer or using strawmans etc it's the same.

To expect a fake fighting carny promoter to face any kind of truth is the funniest thing I've heard in a while. The guy is still new to the business and he probably hasn't decided where the line is to cross or not. 

People like Vince and HHH would be experts in telling just enough 'truth' in situations like this in order to protect themselves first and foremost. Bischoff, Mr "I can't recall" would the same. Tony probably isn't anywhere near their level.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Every head of a company dodges hard questions that will compromise them or make them feel vulnerable. Every head of state does. Every person does. Whether that's outright refusing to answer or using strawmans etc it's the same.
> 
> To expect a fake fighting carny promoter to face any kind of truth is the funniest thing I've heard in a while. The guy is still new to the business and he probably hasn't decided where the line is to cross or not.
> 
> People like Vince and HHH would be experts in telling just enough 'truth' in situations like this in order to protect themselves first and foremost. Bischoff, Mr "I can't recall" would the same. Tony probably isn't anywhere near their level.


*Billionaires should have mastered the diplomatic non-answer instead of saying "I don't have time for that" and blatantly disrespecting the host.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Every head of a company dodges hard questions that will compromise them or make them feel vulnerable. Every head of state does. Every person does. Whether that's outright refusing to answer or using strawmans etc it's the same.
> 
> To expect a fake fighting carny promoter to face any kind of truth is the funniest thing I've heard in a while. The guy is still new to the business and he probably hasn't decided where the line is to cross or not.
> 
> People like Vince and HHH would be experts in telling just enough 'truth' in situations like this in order to protect themselves first and foremost. Bischoff, Mr "I can't recall" would the same. *Tony probably isn't anywhere near their level.*


I´ll bet if it was IRS (not the wrestler, but the real deal) who was asking him questions about his money and taxes, he´d be an expert in evading instead of just saying "I don´t have time for that"


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Every head of a company dodges hard questions that will compromise them or make them feel vulnerable. Every head of state does. Every person does. Whether that's outright refusing to answer or using strawmans etc it's the same.
> 
> To expect a fake fighting carny promoter to face any kind of truth is the funniest thing I've heard in a while. The guy is still new to the business and he probably hasn't decided where the line is to cross or not.
> 
> People like Vince and HHH would be experts in telling just enough 'truth' in situations like this in order to protect themselves first and foremost. Bischoff, Mr "I can't recall" would the same. Tony probably isn't anywhere near their level.


Exactly this.
Thread really exposes the ones worth realistic expectations and those with unrealistic expectations.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a load of crap at least he does the q and a sessions. Ever seen Vince do one after a ppv?!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> I´ll bet if it was IRS (not the wrestler, but the real deal) who was asking him questions about his money and taxes, he´d be an expert in evading instead of just saying "I don´t have time for that"


Worked for the Donald.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette got sent the clip dozens of times:




*


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

thisissting said:


> What a load of crap at least he does the q and a sessions. Ever seen Vince do one after a ppv?!


The post-PPV Q&As are stupid as fuck and speak more towards Tiny Khan's insecurity than anything else. What have we ever learned from them? He gets a bunch of softball questions. That he awkwardly answers. 

Vince will never do one because he isn't a loser desperate for people's approval.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> The post-PPV Q&As are stupid as fuck and speak more towards Tiny Khan's insecurity than anything else. What have we ever learned from them? He gets a bunch of softball questions. That he awkwardly answers.
> 
> Vince will never do one because he isn't a loser desperate for people's approval.


First of all, insecurity is something that affects all people of all backgrounds regardless of wealth. 

Mocking it is a shitty thing to do - and frankly is a pretty clear sign of your own insecurities. Ain't nothing weaker than pointing out the weakness of others. C'mon man.

Hate the pressers? Sure. I agree. Could be done way better IMO. 

How can you even compare Vince to TK? 

Vince grew up beaten and sexually abused living in a trailer park and didn't meet his dad until 12. From 1957 the dude basically lived wrestling and built an empire. He literally created mainstream wrestling.

TK grew up in a seemingly good home with a successful father who gave him opportunities just like most parents, particularly wealthy or successfully ones, would do. You want to call him weird, awkward, nerdy - whatever. Being on camera is very hard. I'm assuming you've never had to do it, clearly.


----------

